# [WIP]CM7 for SGS4G



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

So, a lot of people have requested a CM7 port for the SGS4G. Well, I am working to bring that to you.
I have already started the device tree. Please read the entire thread for updates. You can also follow me on twitter
by clicking the link to the left under my profile picture, and you'll get teh most up to date updates on the project.

I'm the only one working on this project, however I'm open for any help. (Mainly Kernel work) (I think we have enough testers so no need to post "I'll help test" posts)


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Everyone better help out... Krylon thanks for all the work you have put into this device! I for one will be sending some cheddar your way! Looking forward to seeing what else you have up your sleeve


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bl4ckpheniX said:


> Everyone better help out... Krylon thanks for all the work you have put into this device! I for one will be sending some cheddar your way! Looking forward to seeing what else you have up your sleeve


im with you all the way krylon!!!


----------



## Kinghat (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking forward to see what tricks you have up your sleeve


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

Give me something to flash ill test np for ya


----------



## ke4peo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm down for testing CM7 as well! Always have a backup device to use so I'm not afraid to flash test builds.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Sent you that cheese I promised, got paid today.. I would imagine that you can have donation links here also, right?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 in helping out. Count me in.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

dsexton702 said:


> im with you all the way krylon!!!


Nice to see you here also Brotha


----------



## joedeveloper (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm definitely down for testing some CM7


----------



## makavelicruz (Jun 24, 2011)

count me in Krylon, I'm not much of a developer just a graphic designer. I would help on any designs and testing


----------



## fknfocused (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice to see some familiar faces and this is great news!


----------



## xaocon (Jun 24, 2011)

w00t!


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

its good to see you all here


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

dsexton702 said:


> its good to see you all here


lol, this is great. I'll help in anyway possible. sending some cheddah, as well!


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

lol i think we all followed krylon







nice to see u all here 2


----------



## fknfocused (Jun 24, 2011)

Dont want to use this thread to just ramble but since were all here... Its funny to see such low post counts like were all noobs. haha just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

fknfocused said:


> Dont want to use this thread to just ramble but since were all here... Its funny to see such low post counts like were all noobs. haha just wanted to throw that out there.


no shit right


----------



## fideli (Jun 24, 2011)

fknfocused said:


> Dont want to use this thread to just ramble but since were all here... Its funny to see such low post counts like were all noobs. haha just wanted to throw that out there.


Makes me feel alright since I'm an actual noob. Not a noob like "ZOMG KRYLON FIX THIS" but still new to flashing ROMs and stuff. Loving the Black Ice and Bali 3.1, works perfectly for me. Keep up the good work, guys.


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

You can count on me krylon!


----------



## penguin0609 (Jun 25, 2011)

im behind ya bud anything to help the community


----------



## Core (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm all in...


----------



## partie (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in as well!


----------



## thcnme956 (Jun 23, 2011)

always willing to help for the sgs4g community


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

we really need to thank luckyduck69, as well. if it wasn't for him, krylon wouldn't even be getting the loaner. he's the same person that sent his device to honk. I mean, really..... and btw, WHERE IS LUCKYDUCK69? ARe you reading this right now? lol


----------



## partie (Jun 24, 2011)

Does this mean we get DSP Manager on this phone? That would be great!


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

I sent him a PM asking if he's had a chance to ship it off yet, haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## hailthethief (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to mash the donate button. Ill go find it on XDA.


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

Great news krylon! You can count on me for help. Thank You for all you do.


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm here to help as well.


----------



## orionshock (Jun 25, 2011)

What exctly is needed to to complile CM for this? i've always wondered what was stopping it from being compiled.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

I need the device in hand to be able to pull different files from it.


----------



## hailthethief (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope enough people donate so you can just buy that phone.


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

hailthethief said:


> I hope enough people donate so you can just buy that phone.


...if LD69 sends it, that is... lol


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Raver has been kind enough to GIVE me his extra. Granted the sim port is bad (no pins). This will be a huge step forward. He'll be shipping it off tomorrow


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

Radness!!! Thanks, raver!!!


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

raver3x3 is awesome he completely jumped into the sgs4g field out of nowhere and has been helping since







thanks buddy

and thank you krylon for adding the sgs4g to your projects this truly means a lot to us


----------



## poopypoo13 (Jun 24, 2011)

always down to help, i know you got a lot of loyal testers but im here too =) money will come soon, getting paid this monday ill help you out woot!


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

goes out monday krylon after work







sorry the pins are gone so u cant use the sim card slot but hey it boots and works


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry i dont post here much but im no offence almost at my whits end with xda well some of the people but eh... not going to bash them thats how i met u all


----------



## fknfocused (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks for doing us all a favor Raver! I was just going to offer up my device since I have a different daily driver. If they dont unlock the bootloader on my device soon, i might just sell this thing and keep with my GS4G.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

give me a day. Krylon u might get 2 devices. Im looking at getting a sgs2 which means ill give u my old working device







Or might just send u the working and keep the broken myself god i cant wait


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

not flakeing on u just i have a chance to get the sgs2 and i really want that phone badddd which means i wont need my sgs 4g no more


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> not flakeing on u just i have a chance to get the sgs2 and i really want that phone badddd which means i wont need my sgs 4g no more


No worries. Thanks for keeping me informed.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

well looks like im getting my sgs 2







mmmm so smexy so the phones are urs soon as i get this in im sending u my live phone







looks to be 2 day shipping on my new device


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

awesomesauce


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

yea krylon now you can have "fun" on your very own sgs4g lmao


----------



## orionshock (Jun 25, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> sorry i dont post here much but im no offence almost at my whits end with xda well some of the people but eh... not going to bash them thats how i met u all


I don't have much issue with the people, i have issues with the site, half the time it's unresponsive... but off topic nnl.

@ Topic. 
The files you need from the device, can't you get most of them from the ODIN roms that are hosted just about everywhere?
Granted having the device is nice, but for building the image I would assume that the device is not actually required?


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

orionshock said:


> I don't have much issue with the people, i have issues with the site, half the time it's unresponsive... but off topic nnl.
> 
> @ Topic.
> The files you need from the device, can't you get most of them from the ODIN roms that are hosted just about everywhere?
> Granted having the device is nice, but for building the image I would assume that the device is not actually required?


that's what I've been doing at work. However I wont send out a test build without testing it myself 1st.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

So, I have received a couple of requests through PM, and I also received permission from Rootz to post it. If you would like to donate, a paypal donation can be made to b . t . w a l t e r @ g m a i l . c o m (remove the spaces)


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

@krylon sent 7-9 days slow ass mail system blah


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> @krylon sent 7-9 days slow ass mail system blah


Thanks! I love the SGS4G community!


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

it was sitting there getting lonley lol i got my sgs2 he can play with it break it blow it up  should have picked a diffrent day to send it lol stupid holidays


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any new progress or is it halted waiting your device, raver?


----------



## penguin0609 (Jun 25, 2011)

seems like any and all progress has halted


----------



## danstheman7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great to hear about the coming CM7. Thanks Krylon, and also thank you Raver


----------



## penguin0609 (Jun 25, 2011)

Krylon should be getting his handset anyday now the anticipation is killing me lol


danstheman7 said:


> Great to hear about the coming CM7. Thanks Krylon, and also thank you Raver


----------



## xaocon (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't wait!


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

dont use postal service still waiting lazy ****ers grrr 500 doller phone somewhere between my house and krylons grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr not happy he should have it!


----------



## penguin0609 (Jun 25, 2011)

hopefully real soon


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone wannna come work for me for a hour or 2 so i can go send krylon his video cards and stuff  greatly appreated lol


----------



## penguin0609 (Jun 25, 2011)

any word on what's happening yet????


----------



## fatherof4 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yo krylon hows this project coming along? Just wondering cause i can't wait for some cm6!


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys please lets let krylon do what he needs to do with out bugging him. I just dont want him to take off from this forum like he did from a different forum. He will update when he has time im sure of it. Lets be grateful he is even doing this for all us sgs4g users.


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

^^^

+ 1

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just dropping by to say THANK YOU for continuing development on this phone! The community definitely appreciates all that you've done!


----------



## TheKucho (Jul 24, 2011)

WOO, looking forward to this, I'll try to support you any ways that I can, including testing and stuff. Thanks to all the devs for this awesome device!


----------



## iHelper (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll test it! I love flashing new ROMs. And take ur time. No one is pressuring u.


----------



## Andromeda (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be happy to help you test the rom if you need. This would be awesome if it becomes a reality.


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

Almost there he still needs a kernel..but he working in it as we speak

Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


----------



## partie (Jun 24, 2011)

moricenbeans said:


> Almost there he still needs a kernel..but he working in it as we speak
> 
> Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


Thanks for the update


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Device and Vendor trees are just about complete. Hard as hell to do without the phone. lol. I've added everything to my github as well.
Drhonk and I will be working on it.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 24, 2011)

@Krylon360 Your work and drhonk's is much appreciated. Thanks for the update.


----------



## penguin0609 (Jun 25, 2011)

"krylon360 said:


> Device and Vendor trees are just about complete. Hard as hell to do without the phone. lol. I've added everything to my github as well.
> Drhonk and I will be working on it.


Thanks alot guys your the best


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Your work is amazing. Thanks for the update. I hope all goes well for you guys and thank you very much!


----------



## tinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sure the talented Mr. Krylon360 would be able to do great things with a free device so vote for him in the July Developer Handout

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2014-T-Mobile-Developer-Phone-handout-month-of-July-2011


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

Keeping updated on twitter, thanks so much for the hard work and dedication!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

1st rom build but has a bootloop on install. This was do to using the updater.sh from the vibrant.
This will be fixed on 2nd build.
Now, if i could only get the damn phone so I wont have to wait on testers. LOL


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S 4g running ICBINB ROM using RootzWiki Forums free


----------



## hailthethief (Jun 25, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> 1st rom build but has a bootloop on install. This was do to using the updater.sh from the vibrant.
> This will be fixed on 2nd build.
> Now, if i could only get the damn phone so I wont have to wait on testers. LOL


They still lost the one in the mail??


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I dont think that is ever coming. Oh well. Blind Dev it shall be.


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

That disappointing

Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

If rootzwiki gives out a SGS4G to a dev you know who to vote for! Thanks for the hard work krylon


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

"@Krylon360: update-cm-7.1.0-RC1-GalaxyS4G-KANG-signed. Just need to get the kernel and updater.sh fixed."

Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

Amazing, can't wait!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

What I find the most amazing is that he's doing this all without the phone... Go blind deving. Too bad about UPS losing that phone... =/


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

wasnt the only thing in tha t box that was lost grrrrrr u have no idea man u just have no idea not only do i feel bad that krylon never got the stuff i sent him im also out the value of what i sent him .....


----------



## fideli (Jun 24, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> wasnt the only thing in tha t box that was lost grrrrrr u have no idea man u just have no idea not only do i feel bad that krylon never got the stuff i sent him im also out the value of what i sent him .....


Yikes, buddy. Was it insured?


----------



## partie (Jun 24, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> wasnt the only thing in tha t box that was lost grrrrrr u have no idea man u just have no idea not only do i feel bad that krylon never got the stuff i sent him im also out the value of what i sent him .....


Hummm smells a little fishy. How did you send it?? Fedex, UPS, Usps?? Did you pay with cash or credit card? I have some good connections to find out just where this package is.....


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but I'm thinking the same thing...I'm sure others did too...but just my opinion

Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

it was shipped via ups via prepaid lable we have already went though this with ups for awhile.. we had one distro center claim they found the package and were going to correct it because the lable was half tore off like the box got damaged. So if they manually labled it we dont know .... But hey think what you want you have no idea how many hours and days me and krlyon both spent talking to ups to get this fixed so really before you open your mouth you may wanna know what flavor the coolaid is before you get up in it..

hes out 13 dollers for the shipping im out a 500 doller phone plus at the time 2 extremely expensive video cards...

oh and not to be a dick really its not much of your business


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> it was shipped via ups via prepaid lable we have already went though this with ups for awhile.. we had one distro center claim they found the package and were going to correct it because the lable was half tore off like the box got damaged. So if they manually labled it we dont know .... But hey think what you want you have no idea how many hours and days me and krlyon both spent talking to ups to get this fixed so really before you open your mouth you may wanna know what flavor the coolaid is before you get up in it..
> 
> hes out 13 dollers for the shipping im out a 500 doller phone plus at the time 2 extremely expensive video cards...
> 
> oh and not to be a dick really its not much of your business


Okay thanks....i know you didn't have to explain anything..so thanks for taking the time..the whole situation sucks...
Sorry for your loss..thanks for all you do
Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

no not you just highly irritated of the whole situation is all.... Will i ever see the contents of the box again no prob not nore will krylon .. If it ever managed to get to him id be in utter amazment


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Raver. Im pretty sure they were just trying to help.


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

I would like to be helpful by sending a damn phone...anywayz didn't mean to piss ya off...just curious...its cool love your passion

Sent from A cold blooded sammy s 4g


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

sooooo is anyone else scratching at thier neck like crack for CM7 or is it just me! I love this phone and the devs keep up the good work gents!


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I decided to do some kernel work tonight while drhonk is rebuilding his dev box. Built a new kernel, and ...... 1st try, it boots. LOL well... boots to a bootloop at the bootanimation, but further than what we had. CWM works, and gets past the bootlogo and loops the animation. Now time to work out the bugs. Will do that when the phone gets here on Friday.
(Note) This was tested on my Vibrant running MIUI so I knew there would be some bugs. Mainly tested the kernel to make sure it booted.


----------



## partie (Jun 24, 2011)

Great work! Thanks for the update...


----------



## Shotchacokov (Jul 22, 2011)

NICE! You guys are awesome!


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

Appreciate it!


----------



## Andromeda (Jul 25, 2011)

Appreciate all the work you guys are doing.


----------



## l3g3nd.k1ll4h (Aug 11, 2011)

Woaw i am truly looking forward to this... thanks man for all your great work


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

I cant wait for CM7!


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay, for cm7 it will open up so much stuff!


----------



## Bbobarino (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes super xcited for cwm 7 krylons and every1 else working on this are beasts

Full blown acid and whiskey supporter


----------



## helloEdwen (Aug 14, 2011)

Keep up the work  cant wait for this baby to be released.

-sent from my (beast) sgs4g


----------



## helloEdwen (Aug 14, 2011)

Uhh I had a question. This may be a little offtopic, but how similar are cm7 and miui?

-sent from my (beast) sgs4g


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Im loving all the devs work. But I've never ran cm7, so I'm especially waiting for this.

Thanks to honk, krylon, and whoever else may be contributing.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S 4g running ICBINB ROM using RootzWiki Forums free


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Any update since you got the phone ?


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

well, I get a lot of request asking for my sources. And well, to be honest, could use all the help I can get.
So here you go.
www.github.com/cm4sgs4g/

Please don't use these for your MIUI Ports, or your AOSP ports. Use them to help bring CM to the SGS4G!
DrHonk and I are still working out the kernel issue.

If you make changes, let me know, I'll add you as a contributor and just send a pull request for review.


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope you will eventually finish this considering the projects you are taking on. You finally got your hands ok the sgs4g after all this time


----------



## sfinn210 (Jul 1, 2011)

moricenbeans said:


> I hope you will eventually finish this considering the projects you are taking on. You finally got your hands ok the sgs4g after all this time


Easy there killer. Have some patience and put the claws away.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

if u dont like how long it takes port it yourself


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

You do realize it's me, and drhonk working on this right?


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks again for your hard work Krylon360


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Just shows how awesome he is. Didn't even own the phone and trying to get a project of such magnitude done. Everyone should be greatfull that we have devs that are so helpful. Patience people he doesn't owe us anything. And again Thank you to krylon360 dr. Honk. And the many other devs working on our phones.


----------



## helloEdwen (Aug 14, 2011)

"SeafoodExpert said:


> Just shows how awesome he is. Didn't even own the phone and trying to get a project of such magnitude done. Everyone should be greatfull that we have devs that are so helpful. Patience people he doesn't owe us anything. And again Thank you to krylon360 dr. Honk. And the many other devs working on our phones.


Well said 

-sent from my (beast) sgs4g


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump, any update sort of been quite, still wrestling with the kernel?


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

Hold up I was just reacting to tweets that you said you were going to work on the g2x...so I thought you forgot about us or you were bored with the project.. I'm not speaking out of maliC.. I just would love for you to finish this it would be very interesting..it could spark interest from other devs and get a frenzy of devs


----------



## phreshjoker (Aug 12, 2011)

"moricenbeans said:


> Hold up I was just reacting to tweets that you said you were going to work on the g2x...so I thought you forgot about us or you were bored with the project.. I'm not speaking out of maliC.. I just would love for you to finish this it would be very interesting..it could spark interest from other devs and get a frenzy of devs


He doesnt need to focus on one phone bro, he has 4 other phones hes working on... just wait, i can wait cause theres plenty of roms Raver and Desexton does so i would pick those if i were you


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

"phreshjoker said:


> He doesnt need to focus on one phone bro, he has 4 other phones hes working on... just wait, i can wait cause theres plenty of roms Raver and Desexton does so i would pick those if i were you


I don't think that's what he was trying to say. I've been wondering the same as him for a while


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

theres more then 1 dev krylon could honestly never release cm7 for the sgs4g and u all would still be ok with the other roms... Just relax enjoy what you have if you are always wanting something else u will never be happy even once u get it..


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Raverx3x said:


> theres more then 1 dev krylon could honestly never release cm7 for the sgs4g and u all would still be ok with the other roms... Just relax enjoy what you have if you are always wanting something else u will never be happy even once u get it..


I'm sittin' pretty using Redux so im content


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> theres more then 1 dev krylon could honestly never release cm7 for the sgs4g and u all would still be ok with the other roms... Just relax enjoy what you have if you are always wanting something else u will never be happy even once u get it..


Everyone understands there are more roms to flash, and excellent ones at that. I'm currently running your rom and content also. But CM7 is a whole different from touchwiz based roms. So what he is trying to say i think is he hopes Krylon releases it so more roms can be built off that base instead of touchwiz.

The only reason I would really want CM7 is battery life. I see everyone having days of battery life with these roms but it has to be on stand by, i mean when my screen is on like 30 mins at a time it drains the sh%t out of it. When on CM7 i could easily go 3 days with constant use. SICK. but maybe that was because it was for the EVO. I Dunno, lol.

But that being said the Roms we do have are killer. but ASOP would be sick also. To add to the possibilites this phone has!!!!!!


----------



## moricenbeans (Jun 25, 2011)

"kenkoshko said:


> Everyone understands there are more roms to flash, and excellent ones at that. I'm currently running your rom and content also. But CM7 is a whole different from touchwiz based roms. So what he is trying to say i think is he hopes Krylon releases it so more roms can be built off that base instead of touchwiz.
> 
> The only reason I would really want CM7 is battery life. I see everyone having days of battery life with these roms but it has to be on stand by, i mean when my screen is on like 30 mins at a time it drains the sh%t out of it. When on CM7 i could easily go 3 days with constant use. SICK. but maybe that was because it was for the EVO. I Dunno, lol.
> 
> But that being said the Roms we do have are killer. but ASOP would be sick also. To add to the possibilites this phone has!!!!!!


Exactly as I meant it...nuff said


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

drhonk and I may have figured out a way around the damn kernel loop. Hope to get it built and booting soon


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Willing to test when ya get to that phase.. Good luck guys and thank you for the hard work and the update !


----------



## partie (Jun 24, 2011)

Great news. Thanks for the update. Now if we could just keep raverx3x's mouth shut....


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yay for krylon360 and drhonk! 



"partie said:


> Great news. Thanks for the update. Now if we could just keep raverx3x's mouth shut....


Partie, it's really wrong if you to say something like that. Not trying to lecture you, but have some respect for one of the best developers in the SGS4G community.


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> drhonk and I may have figured out a way around the damn kernel loop. Hope to get it built and booting soon


Thanks man awesome work!


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah good job and thanks for the update! And yeah no bashing devs there the reason we get these fun roms


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

eh never ment to offend anyone just was saying we can keep u all preocupied tell krylon can finish it


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

"Raverx3x said:


> eh never ment to offend anyone just was saying we can keep u all preocupied tell krylon can finish it


+1

Im loving all the rom im om (icbinb GB). N all the other roms out now are kick ass so im happy to wait. Quality over quantity is always better.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

partie said:


> Great news. Thanks for the update. Now if we could just keep raverx3x's mouth shut....


----------



## farwek (Aug 8, 2011)

I think what Raver is trying to say is that no one should be complaining about what roms are not out yet because people like Raver and dsexton and others work very hard for our development and want to be appreciated as well.

Lol Raver you are right QQ everyone.

Keep up the good work team acid and team whiskey.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

not even so much that but you kinda hit the nail on the head.... Its just let krylon finish the rom he has a life outside of here real life obglations like everyone else .... when its done he will release it.. and thanks


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you want your rom done fast you can always give him $100. I'd work on it for $100...


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

fbis251 said:


> If you want your rom done fast you can always give him $100. I'd work on it for $100...


so would i and i hope u mean an hour


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Where do we send them


----------



## zippy5495 (Sep 24, 2011)

Its been 20 days since Krylon360 gave us any updates about cm7.
Did you guys figure out the problem in your last post? 
I'm really looking forward to this rom, and I've been checking this roughly every day.
Please fill us in, I'm dying for cm7.


----------



## Smashersonly (Jul 23, 2011)

That would be awesome to get a little update I to check this thread everyday.lol


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's pretty safe to assume that there's been no progress worth mentioning if he's not posting. Just wait until there's a post. Never rush a genius.


----------



## Jorge89 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm patiently waiting for this CM7 port, keep up the good work it is appreciated.


----------



## zippy5495 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, according to Krylon360's Twitter feed, his sgs4g is dead.

"well, SGS4G is dead. someone flashed something to it...dont know what, wont turn on, jig doesn't kick it. RIFF doesn't flash it."
-Krylon360

Looks like we're going to be waiting a while.


----------



## menikhilaahe (Sep 6, 2011)

I have seen this before .... the phone is in download mode even though the screen is blank. You can see the com port detected by Odin.
hope this is the case


----------



## tinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

menikhilaahe said:


> I have seen this before .... the phone is in download mode even though the screen is blank. You can see the com port detected by Odin.
> hope this is the case


Krylon360 is some kind of wizard so if he says his phone is dead, I'm inclined to believe him. But in happier news: elsewhere on the Interwebs a fund was established to obtain a replacement for Krylon, the goal was reached (quickly) and another SGS4G is en route to him. I'm sure he'll be back on the case in the near future.


----------



## zippy5495 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

tinkerer said:


> Krylon360 is some kind of wizard so if he says his phone is dead, I'm inclined to believe him. But in happier news: elsewhere on the Interwebs a fund was established to obtain a replacement for Krylon, the goal was reached (quickly) and another SGS4G is en route to him. I'm sure he'll be back on the case in the near future.


yeah, Ive bricked a handful of Samsung devices to where nothing worked before.

As for the new sgs4g, looks like I was scammed by SMASHERSONLY. He is avoiding me every way possible after I sent him payment through paypal.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Just read the thread over there... sorry things had to go down like that. Last time I filed a dispute on Paypal it took about 4.5 weeks to get a refund. hopefully it doesn't take as long for you.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah, he did finally contact me back after I filed. Said he will ship tomorrow. I told him I'm leaving the dispute opened until I get a tracking number.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

refund received. new phone gets shipped tomorrow.


----------



## androidfreeze (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome to here that it's still a work in progress! CM will complete my wife's Android-from-iPhone experience.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Progress:


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice. Thank you for the Pic and update!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## greentomato1989 (Oct 28, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> Progress:


dude you are amazing awesome work on the progress


----------



## JAWheat411 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh please....please...pretty please. I can't wait for this for sure. The last post was a few days ago. So maybe there has been progress. I didn't always use Cyanogen on my phones. But it was always the go to rom.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

JAWheat411 said:


> Oh please....please...pretty please. I can't wait for this for sure. The last post was a few days ago. So maybe there has been progress. I didn't always use Cyanogen on my phones. But it was always the go to rom.


No, no progress, been busy the past couple of days. Will work on it tonight at work.


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Krylon.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## milkman dan (Jul 16, 2011)

Would absolutely love to get CM7 on the SGS4G


----------



## sublimespot (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm glad Krylon has been hard at work getting cm7 for us, thanks for all your work man. *donated 

* just found out hes not doing it anymore but hopefully the people he asked will pick it up


----------



## zippy5495 (Sep 24, 2011)

Excuse me, YOU WHAT?

You're joking right???


----------



## ahhhh (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope. no joke. He announced it on his twitter


----------



## theboundless (Oct 13, 2011)

ahhhh said:


> Nope. no joke. He announced it on his twitter


I'm looking but I can't find it, can you pull the quote?


----------



## zargeus (Jul 30, 2011)

krylon360;19428090 said:


> krylon360: Already started working on it. Will update tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pure Bionix on the Nexus S using XDA App


Posted today on XDA


----------



## zippy5495 (Sep 24, 2011)

So, anyone know what's going on with CM7 now? I can't find any new info on development other than this thread.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

zippy5495 said:


> So, anyone know what's going on with CM7 now? I can't find any new info on development other than this thread.


If there's anything going on you'll find it here. Just subscribe to the thread to keep updated.


----------



## jager555 (Jul 22, 2011)

fbis251 said:


> If there's anything going on you'll find it here. Just subscribe to the thread to keep updated.


fb, you are active in both xda and here. man, you crazy. lololol.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

jager555 said:


> fb, you are active in both xda and here. man, you crazy. lololol.


Gotta get the most exposure man, gotta help out the community regardless of where they are. I honestly like the rootz forum layout better, but sadly they don't have the huge user base that xda has. One day...


----------



## airfluip1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well we will have to wait.

Yes I am finally here on rootz!

I think I am known as an average android, but you can still listen to my advice.


----------



## thenicksherman (Dec 22, 2011)

This would be awesome to have. Is anybody currently working on it?


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

thenicksherman said:


> This would be awesome to have. Is anybody currently working on it?


Yes. RaverX3X, Krylon360, and myself are gonna take a stab at cm7 with BML (fsr+ext4).
After we get that working, we'll do a switcheroo to mtd+yaffs2.


----------



## airfluip1 (Dec 11, 2011)

cool. Can I help "BH"?


----------



## sublimespot (Nov 6, 2011)

white, raver, and bhund you guys rocks thanks for everything you guys do, of course everyone else working on the gs4g too

Sent from my SGH-T959V on airfluip asop style 2.1 rom using RootzWiki


----------



## soundwave123 (Jan 11, 2012)

bhundven said:


> Yes. RaverX3X, Krylon360, and myself are gonna take a stab at cm7 with BML (fsr+ext4).
> After we get that working, we'll do a switcheroo to mtd+yaffs2.


I would like to help as well if you could help me get repo synced and what not. I have everything else installed just need to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

soundwave123 said:


> I would like to help as well if you could help me get repo synced and what not. I have everything else installed just need to be pointed in the right direction.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=build+cm7+from+source


----------



## soundwave123 (Jan 11, 2012)

fbis251 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...cm7+from+source


I'm sorry I didn't say that correctly. I am no master coder but I'm willing to man up and debug & attempt to fix myself with my own device. I don't want to start from scratch coding this since I know Krylon360 and others have been working on it. Anyway I could get involved with the project?


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

soundwave123 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't say that correctly. I am no master coder but I'm willing to man up and debug & attempt to fix myself with my own device. I don't want to start from scratch coding this since I know Krylon360 and others have been working on it. Anyway I could get involved with the project?


Unless you know how to program and be able to compile things yourself without asking for help from them, no. It's better if they're not spending time teaching users how to do these things if they could be spending it working on the project itself.


----------



## Sixmsj (Aug 12, 2011)

Knowing how to sync with a (repo/use github) != knowing how to program; the latter, soundwave123 seems to know; fbis251, you're being an tushy.

I can probably help you a little with github if you're a newbie to it soundwave, but more than that, you'd probably have to message people part of the project.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been talking with bhundven every once in a while and he's been telling me that he's spending more time answering posts on rootz/xda than working on his projects. I don't think it's worth his time holding the hand of someone who will probably give up within the week. Raver's been busy with his own projects also and even though we're all part of the same team we don't talk all that often. Life, lack of time, etc etc.

I've been learning more about the basics of compiling aosp and the Linux kernel on my own with bhundven's guidance, but overall it's been whatever I find on google and me just following tutorials trying to make sense of it all. Progress is slow but at least I'm not taking away from the developer's time.

As far as trying to do things yourself, if you can get a cm7 build for another phone running on the android emulator I think you're ready to ask for more help.


----------



## soundwave123 (Jan 11, 2012)

fbis251 glad you have responded. I will delete the VM and forget about trying. I don't have enough time and I wouldn't want to waste any real developers time.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

From what bhundven and raver have told me, the epic 4g's hardware is very similar to the sgs4g's. Try this guide:
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Epic_4G:_Compile_CyanogenMod_%28Linux%29


----------



## Sixmsj (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link fb, I'll probably take a look at those when I want to dive into android programming.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

good luck with it six


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

what happened too this

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## airfluip1 (Dec 11, 2011)

You would know if you go to http://github.com/bhundven

He is in charge of the project, and apparently he is getting far.


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

airfluip1 said:


> You would know if you go to http://github.com/bhundven
> 
> He is in charge of the project, and apparently he is getting far.


Correct. We now have an MTD kernel, and CM7 boots.
I have not released a KANG yet, because I'd atleast like the modem to work, so I can use the phone.
I'm asking for help from other developers at this point, because I'm an embedded linux guy, and am not really understanding some of the android specific issues here.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

...shhhh check @krylon360 's twitter feed for a very special Easter egg bacon flavored treat.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

12paq said:


> ...shhhh check @krylon360 's twitter feed for a very special Easter egg bacon flavored treat.


Is there a thread for that somewhere, or a readme for install? My phone won't mount /system from recovery anymore, I can fix it when I get home I'm sure. I'm not too familiar with the Samsung phones yet, just wondering if there is some assumed condition necessary for installing this that I'm not aware of, going to try the install again later. Thanks


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Is there a thread for that somewhere, or a readme for install? My phone won't mount /system from recovery anymore, I can fix it when I get home I'm sure. I'm not too familiar with the Samsung phones yet, just wondering if there is some assumed condition necessary for installing this that I'm not aware of, going to try the install again later. Thanks


For ICS AOKP go here: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28279-AOKP-|-galaxys4gmtd-|-June-24-|-build-40

It just dropped last night.


----------

